# Non-prescription puppy wormers?



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

Hi,

Are there any decent non-prescription wormers and flea treatments available? Walter is due a deworming this week, and he's free to go out from tomorrow so I'd like to give him a flea treatment too. He's 11 weeks today. Lungworm is one that I'm particularly bothered about as I have seen signs of snails around although he hasn't gotten to any of them yet.

Advocate seems to be the one that is most recommended, but I don't have a prescription as of yet and I don't know if I'll be able to get to the vets for at least a little while.

Are there treatments, or a combination of treatments, that will cover him and be relatively safe for a pup? Trying to order online is a minefield.


----------

